
Show HN: Advanced Scheduler Heroku Add-On - advskdr
https://elements.heroku.com/addons/advanced-scheduler
======
advskdr
The last year I worked hard on launching my first production project, Advanced
Scheduler. It is an Heroku add-on providing task scheduling as a service with
an increasing number of higher value services on top. It aims to be more
flexible, reliable and easy to use than existing solutions. The beta phase has
just ended and it is now generally available on the Heroku Marketplace:

[https://elements.heroku.com/addons/advanced-
scheduler](https://elements.heroku.com/addons/advanced-scheduler)

I'd love feedback and suggestions on how to make it better. Thanks!

